# Bubba Got The Blues!



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Well Justcrazy and I are at it again! It started raining saturday morning at 10:00am on the way to the James. It didn't stop until 8:00 tonight. Fished all day in a cold rain, but it was well worth it. We are fishing with Neil Renouf as we did last year. Had a rough start finding good bait. While waiting with the net out we threw a few for Stripers. I got the first and Rob got 2. Back to the bait. Took some time but we got it. On our 3rd setup, Justcrazy took off hot to trot with 3 fish and talking Smack!! Biggest was about 28lb. Then I decided that was enough of a spot. I rolled up the a 45lb while he had a double in the boat. Then I got a 51lb followed by a 66lb. Just finished taking pictures of the 66lb and I had another on. Fish started taking drag right in the rodholder. Once in the boat it ended up being 82lb Before moving I caught another 42lb. These were all taken from one stop. Moved several more times and Justcrazy caught a 26 and 10 with me adding an 8.
What a great day in the cold rain. Me 1 striper and 6 blues, Rob 2 stripers and 5 blues.
Still have tomorrow and hope to top todays.










51lb









45lb









42lb 









66lb









82lb


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Fish Crappiebub, Larry,Josh and I are going to head that way sometime this year, ill bet your excited and one tired puppy too, gotta Love them Blues...............Doc


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats on the fish guys! Sounds like an awesome time!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats guys what a great day of catching !!!!!


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow.... 2 years in a row the ol' man has put the smack down on JustCrazy,
Going to be a Long ride home for him.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Awesome job and great fish. I need to get out there too sometime and fish...there are so many places I want to go...just not enough time or $$$ haha


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Man that 82# IS A BRUTE.. Congrats. I was amazed by the fishing down there, the size of those cats make central Ohio cats look like bait. Ive resorted to using a crappie rod with braided line to simulate the challenge.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

What a great time on the James. Things started off a little better weather wise. No rain but cold and a little wind at times. While waiting for the tide to change we found some stripers to pass time with. Rob caught 7 Neil got 2 or three and I managed 5. We had our bait and got down to some more smack talking and fishing. Rob started off hot again with 3 nice fish of 32 10 and 52, his personal best. I was hearing it then!  Time to get serious and I brought in a 34 28 and a 57 to top him again. We had doubles on when I caught the 75 but Rob's rubbed him in some debris and broke him off. He had 10' or more of rubbed and shredded line on the end of his wen he reeled in. Rain reappeared about 4:00pm just in time to soak us before quitting.
Sunday Rob caught 5 fish totaling 86 lbs and I had 6 fish totaling 296 lbs.
Monday Rob caught 6 fish totaling 154 lbs and I had 7 fish totaling 159 lbs.

Total combined weight for 2 days was 695 lbs.

It was a very good time between Rob and I and couldn't have been done without our Cpt. Neil. Great guy that jumped right in on the ribbing between us and put us on fish both days. Hope to make it back down again to put the beating on the boy again!!
Here are some of the second day fish









Rob 32 lb









Rob 52 lb









Rob 36 lb









Bob 57 lb


----------



## feetdown (Feb 5, 2006)

Rob I bet that was an uncomfortable ride.......How did you manage to drive with your tail between your legs the whole way.............


Good fish fellas...We need to hit em like that up here boys..


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

We had a great time down there, but I sure took a whooopppiinnn. You know its some good fishing when I get my new personal best(one pound better than last year 52lb) and the old man catches 4 fish bigger than that.

I just wish that we could find fishing that good in Ohio. The stripers were a blast, the cats are huge and there is always tons of wildlife to be seen. Every time I leave Ohio to hunt or fish it just makes be wonder why I still live here. 


I can't wait to do it again, but next time I am picking the side of the boat!!!

Hope you all enjoy the photo's half as much as we enjoyed the trip.
Rob


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Well it looks like yall had a good trip.

Neil can find big fish. Sometimes they won't bite but I bet he is on them 

There are 100 pound blues there if you can find them.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, sounds like that river just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow..absolutely awesome guys!
I will have to make that trip one day!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Man that's impressive!!! 
Does the guide allow you to take a gps to mark your spots so you can go back alone later?


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Didn't ask but I think the answer would be No. They are very picky when other boats approach. He can tell when another boat is triangulating off of him and stealing spots. One big thing there is knowing which spot and direction to fish because of the tides.


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

One big thing there is knowing which spot and direction to fish because of the tides.[/QUOTE].
We have figured that is why Justcrazy has a hard time catching fish there


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I just noticed from the pictures!

One year later and Neil and Bob have on the same clothes as last year.

Rob If you woulda wore that Ohio State sweatshirt again the fish would have cooperated


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I can guarantee that I will not wear the same cloths that I had on this year again. They took a beating, but sure were good for taking photos.

I am ready for the next trip, just got to get the Targa out and ready.


----------



## Bux & Dux (May 3, 2007)

Awesome fish Guys!! Congrats on a great trip...

Bubba - good to see you showin' the boy how it's done!! 

Take care, 
Curran


----------

